# Bild eine bestimmte Anzahl blinken lassen



## ebro (27. Apr 2010)

Guten Tag

Habe im Netz einen Code gefunden, womit man Bilder blinken lassen kann. Der funktioniert auch prima und mit allen wichtigen Browsern. Nun möchte ich aber den Code so abändern, dass das Bild bereits beim Start der Seite blinkt und das 5 mal, anschliessend soll es nicht mehr sichtbar sein.
Kann mir da bitte jemand helfen, da ich mich mit Java leider nicht auskenne?

Nachfolgend der Code:


```
<html>
<head>
<title></title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<script type="text/javascript">
var blinkImg = function (imgname, s) {
	clearTimeout(blinkImg['blinking' + imgname]);
	var obj = document.images[imgname];
	if (arguments[1] === 'blink') {
		obj.style.visibility = !(blinkImg[s + imgname] = !blinkImg[s + imgname])? '' : 'hidden';
		blinkImg['blinking' + imgname] = setTimeout(function(){blinkImg(imgname, s);}, 550);
	}
	else {
		blinkImg['blink' + imgname] = false;
		obj.style.visibility = '';
	}
};
</script>
</head>
<body>
<img name="blinker1" src="pfeil.jpg"><br>
<input type="button" onclick="blinkImg('blinker1', 'blink');" value="Blink"> 
<input type="button" onclick="blinkImg('blinker1', 'stop');" value="Stop">
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Michael... (27. Apr 2010)

Du bist zwar hier im falschen Forum: JavaScript != Java
Aber wenn mich meine nur noch rudimentären JavaScript Kenntnisse nicht im Stich gelassen haben, sollte folgendes in etwa dem Gewünschten entsprechen:

```
<html>
<head>
<script type="text/javascript">
var imgLoop = window.setInterval("blinkImg()", 1000)
var i = 0;
function blinkImg() {
	var obj = document.images["blinker1"];
	if (obj.style.visibility == 'hidden') {
		obj.style.visibility = '';
		i = i + 1;
	}
	else
		obj.style.visibility = 'hidden'
	if (i>=5) {
		window.clearInterval(imgLoop);
		obj.style.visibility = 'hidden'
	}
};
</script>
</head>
<body>
<img name="blinker1" src="pfeil.jpg"><br>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## ebro (27. Apr 2010)

Hallo Michael
Besten Dank für deine schnelle Antwort, funktioniert wie gewünscht.
Wünsch dir noch einen schönen Tag
Gruss Ebro


----------



## Geeeee (27. Apr 2010)

Wird sich wohl um ein kleines Bildchen handeln, ansonsten müsste man es noch darauf warten, dass das Bild auch vollständig geladen ist, bevor es schön blinkt.


----------

